# Forcing PVR 721 guide to download.



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

How can I force PVR 721 guide to download? Program Guide on my PVR 721 is old and does not update itself. In Dish Player models I could switch off the receiver and push 7225000, I'd force receiver to update its guide. I could do that by testing the switch as weel.
How can one do that in PVR 721?


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

On the 721 you can do a switch test, or try a full reboot by holding in the power button on the unit for 4 or 7 seconds.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

Boot does not work. I've had 721 for 10 days but it only shows listing for next 24 hours - instead of 8-9 days that I expect.


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

I just hooked up my 721 and I am having the same problems - reboots or check switches are not doing it. I can see all 3 satellites btw and my 501 can download the guide just fine, so that's definitely not the problem


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

Ok. I left it off during the night and everything is good again - the guide is there


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

Guide is there but it only shows programming for next 2 days instead of 8 or 9 on other receivers. Letting it off during night does not seem to help.


----------



## Jay Byron (Jun 11, 2002)

You MUST have a Dish 500 for the 8-9 day guide. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

I have the 508. At first it would show the 9 day programming. Then I had the dishes moved while adjusting the system for a second dish. Then I could only get 48 hour programming. It seems you need the strongest signal possible (70+) on the 110 west dish in order to download 9 day programming each day. Check the signal strength of your 110. 

Off the topic question/suggestion about the 508. Does this thing not have OTR (on time recording)? Would make sense to just push the record button again for 30 minutues, again for 1 hour, etc.... without having to program something you came across on your way to bed. It's a pain to program when you're tired and want to hit the sack.


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

On the 501/508, if you hit the right arrow to open the browse bar before you hit record, it will start recording and stop automatically when the current show is done. Very handy.

Or you you've been watching for awhile, you can rewind to the start of the buffer, turn on the browse bar, hit record and it will record from where you are until the end of the program.

With the 721, when you hit record, it asks you what you want to do. A menu comes up and asks when you want it to stop recording. In one of the technical chats, they mentioned this feature was going to be added to the 501/508 in a future update.


----------

